# What kind of trigger does this thing use?



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi guys/gals! Joerg uploaded a video just an hour ago of a new slingshot rifle. I really want to try to make and improve it but I'm really stuck on the trigger mechanism.

Here's the link:






I can see that there is both a leather pouch and a paracord loop. My guess is that the pouch sits freely in the little chamber and the trigger catches onto the loop..... What I want to know is how he made the pouch and string connection to the Theraband and how the trigger actually works. Any ideas? anic:

Oh, and I know Joerg Sprave might be like Taboo to some of you guys but this is really the only place I can rely on. Please don't hate on me people!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

What do you feel needs improving?


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

flipgun said:


> What do you feel needs improving?


I want to make it a little more comfortable and sturdier. I feel as if the two planks of plywood that are holding it together could be reinforced with a plank underneath it. A foregrip would also be very useful. You can see in his slingshot rifle videos that he is very careful to not line up his fingers with the bands. Any design can be improved. I'm not hating on his rifle at all. In fact, the reason I want to build it is because it's so amazing. I hope that answered your question. ^_^


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

DracoUltima said:


> Oh, and I know Joerg Sprave might be like Taboo to some of you guys but this is really the only place I can rely on. Please don't hate on me people!


Just to set the record straight, Jörg is welcome here whenever he chooses to participate. If anyone does have a problem with him, don't bring it here. That said, it seems to me that the best person to answer questions about Jörg's design is Jörg, but I am sure the good folks here will try to help.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks to me like the trigger is just a hook that holds the paracord. When you pull the trigger, the hook just slides down between the two side members and the paracord is forced off the hook. The paracord is tied directly to the TBG at the ends of the pouch. It is sort of like the arrangement I used years ago on my crossbow slingshot:









In mine, the paracord behind the pouch was hooked over a notch in the side members of the frame, and the trigger levered the paracord up and out of the notch ... sort of the reverse of what Joerg is doing.

Also, in mine, the paracord is doubled at the sides of the pouch and runs through holes in the side of the pouch so that the pouch gripped the ball because of the tension in the bands.

















But in Joerg's arrangement, he has a wooden pocket where the pouch and ball are pressed to hold everything in place.

Of course I have not seen any more details of Joerg's design other than what shows in the video, but this looks to me like what is going on. Naturally, I could be mistaken.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you so much Charles! That really helped a lot. I can't wait to test it out and see how it goes.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

DracoUltima said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > What do you feel needs improving?
> ...


I was just wondering what you had in mind. A break over handle in front of the fork would be handy.


----------

